# Zebra2 for Lemur in 2019?



## GNP (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi, does anyone out there know of any working Zebra2 template for Lemur? The one I have is made by Hans Hafner back in 2014, but after updating Zebra to v 2.7.422, his Lemur template no longer connects properly to Zebra.

Or better yet, does anyone know how to just make XY controls in Lemur for Zebra. Lol

Much appreciated.


----------



## GNP (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey, apologies. I'm a total moron. Ignore this 'thread'.

After updating Zebra, I forgot to re-transfer the midiassign.text file from Hans Hafner's Lemur folder into the Zebra.data/Support folder.

All works now, hehe.


----------



## tosza (Sep 10, 2019)

BTW just wanted to tell you that I've created a Zebra/ZebraHZ template both in 10.5" tablet & iPad size.
It includes each and every assignable parameter (version 2.8.) of both Zebra versions within a single page with much bigger knobs and buttons, and also contains the midiassign file for both. So there's no need for a reassign, but due to Zebra's inherent MIDI assignability restrictions only 1023 parameters can be assigned to Zebra/ZebraHZ plugins (but it's not a major loss as all relevant controls are assigned).
I was planning for a paid release but due to lack of free time to handle it I'll probably make it available as a free template as is.


----------



## GNP (Sep 10, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to do this. I'll check it out as soon as you post the link.


----------

